# Juiz, julgado



## Samurai Guarani

Bom dia:

Preciso de uma ajuda de parte de voces..., estou fazendo um escrito para apressentá-lo no Brasil, e ignoro quál é a palavra correta para dizer o equivalente em castelhano de: "JUZGADO", na ascepcao de Escritório do Juiz.

Atenciosamente,


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Samurai.
Olhe o que diz o dicionário aqui de WR:
juzgado:
Im tribunal, m.


----------



## Samurai Guarani

olivinha said:


> Oi, Samurai.
> Olhe o que diz o dicionário aqui de WR:
> juzgado:
> Im tribunal, m.


 
Muito obrigado Olivinha..., voce sempre disposta a ajudar a todos... No entanto, eu estou querendo saber si a palavra JUZGADO (esp.) tambén é utilizada no portugues...

Muito obrigado de novo...


----------



## Vanda

Ah, não. Não temos juzgado, palavras relacionadas a essa são:
juizado, julgado. (veja aqui na parte baixa da página em letras azuis)


----------



## Outsider

_Juzgado_ não existe em português, mas "juizado" aparece em algumas expressões, como "juizado de menores".


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Muito obrigado..., é justamente essa ascepcao a que estava procurando..., agora..., uma pergunta..., é correto dizer:

"O advogado solicitou ao _Juizado_ a adopcao de outras medidas"

Casso contrário..., quál é outra palavra -que nao seja TRIBUNAL- que posso utillizar?

Muito obrigado novamente


----------



## Vanda

Sim, é correto. Veja um exemplo dentro do seu contexto:


> ,... o Programa de Apoio Legal ...... *solicitou* ao *juizado* .....


 fonte


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Vanda said:


> Sim, é correto. Veja um exemplo dentro do seu contexto:
> fonte


 
Perfeito Vanda !!!

Muito obrigado mesmo..., a voce e a todos...

Abraco desde Assuncao / PY


----------



## orquídea selvagem

Há vários órgãos que compõem o Poder Judiciário, cada qual exercendo uma função.

Não usamos a palavra escritório para designar o local de trabalho do juiz.
O correto é GABINETE DO JUIZ.


----------



## Tomby

Eu acho que Samurai Guarani quer perguntar como se diz em português "_juzgado_" (prédio onde ficam os gabinetes dos juízes e as salas de justiça. Se for assim, em Portugal, existem os "Palácios de Justiça", com a indicação, na fachada do prédio, do nome em latim, que neste momento não me lembro exactamente, talvez "_Dom iustitae_" ou alguma expressão semelhante. 
Mas realmente o nome verdadeiro, a meu ver, é "*Tribunal Judicial* de (cidade)", por exemplo, "Tribunal Judicial de Leiria". 
Visite este *link*, por favor. 
Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Carfer

Olá a todos:

Como habitualmente, o problema é o contexto, a que realidade concreta se refere, neste caso, o termo espanhol 'juzgado'. 

Quer a organização judiciária, quer a respectiva terminologia são diferentes em Portugal e no Brasil. Em Portugal, por exemplo, não se usa o termo 'juizado', que no entanto existe no Brasil para designar aquilo a que nós chamamos 'juízo'. Portanto, o que eu vou dizer é apenas válido para Portugal.

Seguindo as diferentes acepções que o meu dicionário (Vox, versão electrónica) atribui ao termo 'juzgado' vou tentar encontrar os correspondentes termos em Portugal. 

1 Junta de jueces que concurren a dar sentencia. = 'tribunal colectivo', às vezes referido abreviadamente como 'o colectivo'- tríade de juízes que julgam as questões mais importantes em primeira instância e a quase totalidade delas nos tribunais superiores. Quando, como por vezes acontece no Supremo Tribunal de Justiça, as causas são julgadas com intervenção da totalidade dos juízes designa-se por 'tribunal pleno' ou simplesmente 'o Pleno' (não confundir com os Tribunais Plenários, tribunais de excepção existentes durante a ditadura para julgar os delitos de opinião/políticos, de triste memória, felizmente há muito desaparecidos).

2 Tribunal de un solo juez. = duma forma geral equivale a 'juízo' em Portugal, embora nos tribunais dos grandes centros os juízos possam estar ainda divididos em 'secções', cada uma delas com um juiz. O juízo tanto pode ser o elemento da divisão judiciária, como o edificio onde funciona. Cada vez mais raramente, um Tribunal pode não estar dividido em Juízos e ter como titular um só juiz. Físicamente podem funcionar vários tribunais (com os respectivos juízos) num mesmo edifício. O Tribunal Judicial que refere Tombatossals é o orgão judicial de base e competência comum, mas também há os de competência especializada, também eles divididos em juízos (Tribunais de Família e Menores, Tribunais Administrativos e Fiscais, etc). Mas TT está na razão quando aponta o facto de que, quando em Portugal nos referimos ao tribunal, tanto podemos estar a falar do órgão como do edifício onde funciona. 

3 Sitio donde se juzga. = Tribunal / Juízo

4 Territorio de jurisdicción de un juez. Geralmente, os juízes de primeira instância têm como área de jurisdição a 'comarca', que, em muitos casos, coincide com um Município mas que nalguns (os dos concelhos menos povoados) pode abranger mais do que um. Os tribunais de segunda instância (Tribunais da Relação, cujos juízes se designam por juízes-desembargadores) têm jurisdição nos 'distritos judiciais' formados por várias comarcas. Os tribunais de última instância (Supremo Tribunal de Justiça, Supremo Tribunal Administrativo, Tribunal Constitucional) têm, lógicamente, jurisdição em todo o país. Relações e Supremos funcionam geralmente por 'secções' (cível, criminal, social/laboral) 

5 Judicatura. = judicatura, magistratura judicial

6 Juzgado municipal, el que entiende en materia civil o criminal en asuntos menores. Em Portugal houve (creio que já não há, que foram extintos) 'julgados municipais' nos grandes municípios, que julgavam do contencioso específico destes (por ex: cobravam coercivamente os impostos e taxas em dívida ao município e aplicavam sanções no que toca a alguns regulamentos locais). Com a competência que lhes atribui esta entrada do dicionário, os actuais tribunais portugueses que mais se lhe aproximam são os 'tribunais de pequena instância' (cível ou criminal) que tratam, efectivamente das causas de menor importância.

7 Juzgado de guardia, el de funcionamiento permanente, que atiende las primeras diligencias de un hecho delictivo. = 'Juízo (ou 'Juiz', porque frequentemente se trata dum único magistrado) de turno'. Ao contrário desta definição, a sua competência não se resume aos delitos, pode abranger também acções cíveis urgentes.

O termo português mais próximo de 'juzgado' é, evidentemente 'julgado', designação que subsiste, marginalmente, nos actuais 'Julgados de Paz'.

Espero que desta contribuição não resulte uma enorme confusão e que seja útil a alguém no futuro, visto que o nosso companheiro se referia, especificamente, ao Brasil.

Um abraço para todos

Carfer

P.D. A inscrição em latim a que Tombatossals se refere e que, efectivamente, costumava adornar as fachadas dos tribunais de comarca é 'Domus Iustitiae' (A Casa da Justiça). Julgo que está a cair em desuso nos edifícios novos, o que se compreende, dado que o uso do latim, que pouca gente já conhece, não se coaduna com as actuais preocupações com a aproximação da justiça ao cidadão comum.


----------



## Deimos13

Creo que estoy confundido...

como se traduciría en este contexto??

EN EL JUZGADO 2DO PENAL DEL CIRCUITO DE BOGOTÁ. CALIFICANDO EL

MÉRITO DE LA INVESTIGACIÓN POR EL DELITO DE ESTAFA

Gracias!


----------



## Carfer

Deimos13 said:


> como se traduciría en este contexto??
> 
> EN EL JUZGADO 2DO PENAL DEL CIRCUITO DE BOGOTÁ. CALIFICANDO EL
> 
> MÉRITO DE LA INVESTIGACIÓN POR EL DELITO DE ESTAFA


 
Em português de Portugal, _'no 2º Juízo Penal do Círculo de Bogotá. Apreciando o mérito da investigação por crime de burla'_


----------



## Deimos13

Y como seria en portugués de Brasil?? A ver si algún forero puede colaborar!

Saludos.


----------



## georgo

Se a dúvida for em relação à palavra "Juzgado" em espanhol no sentido de "tribunal de un único Juez", en português do Brasil deve-se utilizar a palavra "Fórum" (primeira instância). Se o sentido for de Tribunal com mais de um juiz, a palavra correta será Tribunal (segunda instância).


----------



## vf2000

A dificuldade em responder esta pergunta é que em espanhol se usa JUZGADO para tudo, desde delegacia de polícia até para nomear o espaço físico onde estão os juízes.

Talvez sirvam os termos:

JUIZADO (J. de pequenas causas, de conciliação, J. de violência contra a mulher, mas também existe a delegacia da mulher, por exemplo)

FÓRUM, para o espaço físico, o edifício, em geral com arquitetura antiga, imponente, rodeado de área verde e devidamente acompanhado de uma praça. 

CARTÓRIOS JUDICIAIS: VARAS
Vara de família, varas criminais, varas de execuções penais.

No caso das traduções, eu diria.

"O advogado solicitou ao Juizado a adopcao de outras medidas" Aqui pode ser JUIZ ou TRIBUNAL, depende. A quem foi solicitado?

A segunda frase: "no 2º JUIZADO Penal do Círculo de Bogotá... qualificando o mérito da investigação por crime de ... ". Aqui eu confesso as minhas limitações porque ESTAFA para mim é um termo muito amplo (cometen estafa los que con ánimo de lucro, utilizan engaño bastante para producir error en otro, induciéndolo a realizar un acto de disposición en perjuicio propio o ajeno) 

e BURLA, que é a tradução do Carfer, aparece neste site  como CRIME DE ESTELIONATO DO CÓD. PENAL BRASILEIRO, art. 171".


----------



## Deimos13

Não pode ser "no juizado 2do do círculo de Bogota" ???

D13


----------



## vf2000

Para 
EN EL JUZGADO 2DO PENAL DEL CIRCUITO DE BOGOTÁ.

Prefira
No *2º *Juizado Penal do circuito de Bogotá.

Assim se compreende que há um 1º Juizado e estamos nos referindo ao segundo, talvez haja um terceiro, quarto...

Se fosse
No Juizado *2º* Penal do circuito de Bogotá, não se compreenderia o significado de 2º Penal, já que isso não se costuma colocar em ordem, como 1º penal, 2º penal, 3º penal.

Para colocar o 2º depois de Juizado, você deveria escrever em algarismos romanos (dizem que caiu em desuso, mas eu não tenho certeza)
No Juizado Penal *II* do circuito de Bogotá.



Não sei se expliquei bem


----------



## Mangato

vf2000 said:


> A dificuldade em responder esta pergunta é que em espanhol se usa JUZGADO para tudo, desde delegacia de polícia até para nomear o espaço físico onde estão os juízes.
> 
> Isso pode depender do régime jurídico de cada pais. Na España não é assim.
> As delegacias (na Espanha comisaría) não são juzagados.
> 
> Não conheço de leis, más os juzgados entendem de pleitos e delitos num primeiro nivel. Tem também a Audiencia Provincial, Audiencia Nacional, Tribunal Superior de Justicia, Tribunal Supremo e Tribunal Constitucional, além dos Juzgados de Menores.
> Mais
> Cumprimentos
> 
> MG
> Talvez sirvam os termos:
> 
> JUIZADO (J. de pequenas causas, de conciliação, J. de violência contra a mulher, mas também existe a delegacia da mulher, por exemplo)
> 
> FÓRUM, para o espaço físico, o edifício, em geral com arquitetura antiga, imponente, rodeado de área verde e devidamente acompanhado de uma praça.
> 
> CARTÓRIOS JUDICIAIS: VARAS
> Vara de família, varas criminais, varas de execuções penais.
> 
> No caso das traduções, eu diria.
> 
> "O advogado solicitou ao Juizado a adopcao de outras medidas" Aqui pode ser JUIZ ou TRIBUNAL, depende. A quem foi solicitado?
> 
> A segunda frase: "no 2º JUIZADO Penal do Círculo de Bogotá... qualificando o mérito da investigação por crime de ... ". Aqui eu confesso as minhas limitações porque ESTAFA para mim é um termo muito amplo (cometen estafa los que con ánimo de lucro, utilizan engaño bastante para producir error en otro, induciéndolo a realizar un acto de disposición en perjuicio propio o ajeno)
> 
> e BURLA, que é a tradução do Carfer, aparece neste site como CRIME DE ESTELIONATO DO CÓD. PENAL BRASILEIRO, art. 171".


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> Para
> EN EL JUZGADO 2DO PENAL DEL CIRCUITO DE BOGOTÁ.
> 
> Prefira
> No *2º *Juizado Penal do circuito de Bogotá.
> 
> Assim se compreende que há um 1º Juizado e estamos nos referindo ao segundo, talvez haja um terceiro, quarto...
> 
> Se fosse
> No Juizado *2º* Penal do circuito de Bogotá, não se compreenderia o significado de 2º Penal, já que isso não se costuma colocar em ordem, como 1º penal, 2º penal, 3º penal.
> 
> Para colocar o 2º depois de Juizado, você deveria escrever em algarismos romanos (dizem que caiu em desuso, mas eu não tenho certeza)
> No Juizado Penal *II* do circuito de Bogotá.


 
A colocação dos ordinais a seguir ao substantivo que qualificam, em casos como este, é comum entre os falantes nativos de espanhol quando falam português porque não se dão contam de que nós seguimos uma regra diferente da deles. Assim, enquanto um falante de espanhol, em relação a graduações militares, por exemplo, dirá _'cabo primero'_, _'sargento segundo',_ nós, pelo contrário antepomos o ordinal: _'primeiro-cabo'_, _'segundo-sargento'._ O mesmo se passa com os tribunais e outros organismos que contêm um ordinal na sua designação: _'1º Juízo'_, _'3ª Vara_'_, '2ª Secção', '15º Bairro Fiscal', '2ª Repartição',_ e não _'Juízo 1º', 'Vara 3ª_' etc_._

O caso dos regimentos pode parecer que contraria a regra porque o respectivo número segue a designação: _'Cavalaria 8'_, dito _oito,_ _'Caçadores 6'._ Mas nesse caso trata-se do cardinal, porque se usarmos o ordinal, a regra mantem-se (_o 'oitavo de Cavalaria'_ e não '_Cavalaria oitavo'_).
Vf2000 tem, por isso, toda a razão quando refere que em '_Juizado 2º Penal_', '_2º_' qualifica '_Penal_' e não '_Juizado_'. 
A posposição do ordinal criaria assim alguns problemas de entendimento para nós, falantes de português, pelo que a resposta à pergunta de Deimos13 só pode ser negativa.

Note-se, porém, que esta regra está limitada a estes casos de entidades e organismos. Em português é indiferente dizer _'ele é o filho segundo_' ou _'ele é o segundo filho'_, por exemplo.



> e BURLA, que é a tradução do Carfer, aparece neste site como CRIME DE ESTELIONATO DO CÓD. PENAL BRASILEIRO, art. 171"


.

Exacto. O crime de '_estafa_' do Código Penal espanhol corresponde ao _'crime de burla_' português e ao '_crime de estelionato_' brasileiro. A configuração do crime não é exactamente igual nos três sistemas, mas, para efeitos práticos, são, no essencial, o mesmo delito.


----------

